# Has anyone ever had a rating adjusted??! Problem with Select!



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Soooo, where do I start!
A few days ago I decided to give a shot at doing Uber Select. Had a great day, 3 customers,,,, and on the way home had a ping in North Miami Beach,,, the ghetto! Which was rather strange but ok I thought,,, maybe an upandcoming Rapper LOL.... I pick the guy up in a gated community, a young man in his early 20s. He says he's from Mario and its not his account, so Im a bit hesitant but agree to give him a ride as its to downtown Miami. As we start driving he asks to go to McDonalds on an exit thats half way to Miami,, which is odd but whatever,,, we go to McDonalds and he stays in there for over 20 minutes. Comes back out and starts eating in the back of the car. As I try to pull in to 95 he says that I can go straight and that Mario put in the wrong address by accident. As we get to his house which turned out to be 7 miles from where I picked him up from, he gets out and I hear people laughing at him saying he ordered the wrong Uber. About 15 minutes later my rating drops from 5 star to 3.5!!!! The person turns out didn't know that he called Select and gave me a one star because he thought I screwd him for 34 dollars. I wrote to Uber within minutes of dropping him off as I knew something was wrong... No one in the ghetto takes a select car for a McD run. The response was of course as ****ed up as Ive seen other people post on here... Here is the original letter I wrote a few min after dropping off the Rapper 
*
Incident Details*: Dont know where else to write! I just dropped off a gentleman who used his friends account! This was uberselect! He asked me to wait for him for 20 min by a mcdonalds. Now I drop him off and my rating drops from 5 stars to 3.5!!! I dont think they knew they ordered select !! I dont want my rating to drop because a client is upset at the price. Please let me know if this is changeable!

Uber
Sorry to hear you have concerns about the rating for this trip. I know that ratings can be nerve-wracking, but I can assure you that the rating on one trip should not affect your overall partnership with Uber, as your rating is an average of your last 500 trips and we take into consideration things like feedback from both riders and partners.
To keep the rating system fair for all partners, we're not able to adjust partner ratings for individual trips.
Over time, we believe the average rating gives a reasonable idea of riders' overall happiness with your service. You can read more about ratings on our Help Page here
We're very grateful for your partnership. If you have any further questions, please just let me know.

Me
I can see your points re average rating. BUT. When you have a client put in the wrong address, ask to stop for 20 minutes, use someone elses account, eat McDonalds in your car, and then give you a one star because of the price?! Thats about as unfair as it gets. If a client didnt know he ordered select then that can be readjusted, but why do I have to suffer for his incompetence?! If you see my other trips I had 5 stars! Today after a clent left his bookbag in the car I drove 80 blocks to bring it back! So If I go out of my way to bring quality service why do I have to just relax and enjoy getting raped by a client who clearly wasn't mad at me but at the price?! Im sorry but its the principle of the matter.

And one more thing! How is a person that wasnt even in my car allowed to rate me?! Because I was driving his friend, NOT Mario!

Uber
The rating provided to you by Mario is purely based on what his friend has informed him about the trip which I understand can be subjective.
There is no need to worry about your rating since ratings are calculated every 500 trips that you have or in your case a total of all of the trips that you take which makes it so that one single rating will not have that big impact on your overall rating.
Rest assured that we take into consideration everything that you inform us about each trip that you take which is why we make sure that ratings are properly calculate.
Let me know if I can help with anything else.

Short explanation of Uber Customer Service: THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE. **** YOU! WE DONT CARE! GO MAKE US MONEY *****! HOW ELSE CAN WE HELP YOU  ?

So has anyone ever had the rating changed???? Have you had anyone flip over the price when they didn't know if they ordered select???!! And how do we avoid this ??


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

They can exclude ratings...the line they gave you seems to be the standard canned response. Keep replying so the issue is escalated to a manager if you are that worried about it.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> They can exclude ratings...the line they gave you seems to be the standard canned response. Keep replying so the issue is escalated to a manager if you are that worried about it.


Its not that Im worried about it! Its just the fact that this has nothing to do with me! And Uber instead of dealing with a situation just copy/paste answers and go about their business.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The refusal to adjust ratings is a very clever move by Uber. By saying that drivers' other, high, ratings compensate for the occasional 1*, they are ensuring that drivers work for as many 5* as possible. Uber, and drivers, know that drivers will get dinged unfairly from time to time, and using this phenomenon is a great way to keep drivers in check.

There's no point in complaining to Uber about it; things are this way through their own design.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber way of keeping us on our toes... why not driving non-riding pax is risky.

If the ping sez "carol" and you pull up on a guy with a beard..... she might down rate because she is mad she pays to transport his broke ass... nothing to do with your ride quality.

Lots of things cause shit ratings... and Uber won't change.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Uber to its drivers!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Serge Que said:


> Soooo, where do I start!
> A few days ago I decided to give a shot at doing Uber Select. Had a great day, 3 customers,,,, and on the way home had a ping in North Miami Beach,,, the ghetto! Which was rather strange but ok I thought,,, maybe an upandcoming Rapper LOL.... I pick the guy up in a gated community, a young man in his early 20s. He says he's from Mario and its not his account, so Im a bit hesitant but agree to give him a ride as its to downtown Miami. As we start driving he asks to go to McDonalds on an exit thats half way to Miami,, which is odd but whatever,,, we go to McDonalds and he stays in there for over 20 minutes. Comes back out and starts eating in the back of the car. As I try to pull in to 95 he says that I can go straight and that Mario put in the wrong address by accident. As we get to his house which turned out to be 7 miles from where I picked him up from, he gets out and I hear people laughing at him saying he ordered the wrong Uber. About 15 minutes later my rating drops from 5 star to 3.5!!!! The person turns out didn't know that he called Select and gave me a one star because he thought I screwd him for 34 dollars. I wrote to Uber within minutes of dropping him off as I knew something was wrong... No one in the ghetto takes a select car for a McD run. The response was of course as ****ed up as Ive seen other people post on here... Here is the original letter I wrote a few min after dropping off the Rapper
> *
> Incident Details*: Dont know where else to write! I just dropped off a gentleman who used his friends account! This was uberselect! He asked me to wait for him for 20 min by a mcdonalds. Now I drop him off and my rating drops from 5 stars to 3.5!!! I dont think they knew they ordered select !! I dont want my rating to drop because a client is upset at the price. Please let me know if this is changeable!
> ...


I tried some time to get adjusted for rating and this same pre formatted letter I received as well, as far as customers service for so called partners is pathetic


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i would carefully watch because they may try to email uber for a fare reduction and uber bends right over. as far as rating goes they will never change it. they give the bs you have so many rides so one bad one wont matter blah blah blah.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

They won't change it. Sorry. Just the way it is. 

Don't worry. Another 500 rides and it falls off


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have only heard of one rating removal and it was a long drawn out struggle, not worth it. If you are flying over a 4.6 don't give it a second thought. Every 50-100 rides get a rating that has nothing to do with me, whether it's high price surge, ordered select by accident, just pushed anything to get the screen to go away so that they could order another ride, .... welcome to the human experience!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes they apparently will adjust the rating according to other posters. It has to be something that the pax did as in illegal. Such as bringing on too many people, drinking alcohol, etc in your car. Uber wants to show that they don't support illegal behavior for legal and PR reasons.

Next time make up something in addition like you saw them do drugs. Wouldn't be a stretch since you were picking up people from around the ghetto.


----------



## enjayteegee (Oct 15, 2015)

This is Uber trying to confuse you. Read contract carefully before accepting. .......
LOL!


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had my ratings adjusted four times, all after real crappy passengers and their 1 star to me. On the last, I said I would terminate if the rating was not removed and sent the go pro video clip in for support to review. My negative 1 rate was removed that day.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Select or not, I wouldn't have waited 20 minutes for someone in Mcdonalds. I also wouldn't have tolerated him eating the food in my car.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Serge Que said:


> Soooo, where do I start!
> A few days ago I decided to give a shot at doing Uber Select. Had a great day, 3 customers,,,, and on the way home had a ping in North Miami Beach,,, the ghetto! Which was rather strange but ok I thought,,, maybe an upandcoming Rapper LOL.... I pick the guy up in a gated community, a young man in his early 20s. He says he's from Mario and its not his account, so Im a bit hesitant but agree to give him a ride as its to downtown Miami. As we start driving he asks to go to McDonalds on an exit thats half way to Miami,, which is odd but whatever,,, we go to McDonalds and he stays in there for over 20 minutes. Comes back out and starts eating in the back of the car. As I try to pull in to 95 he says that I can go straight and that Mario put in the wrong address by accident. As we get to his house which turned out to be 7 miles from where I picked him up from, he gets out and I hear people laughing at him saying he ordered the wrong Uber. About 15 minutes later my rating drops from 5 star to 3.5!!!! The person turns out didn't know that he called Select and gave me a one star because he thought I screwd him for 34 dollars. I wrote to Uber within minutes of dropping him off as I knew something was wrong... No one in the ghetto takes a select car for a McD run. The response was of course as ****ed up as Ive seen other people post on here... Here is the original letter I wrote a few min after dropping off the Rapper
> *
> Incident Details*: Dont know where else to write! I just dropped off a gentleman who used his friends account! This was uberselect! He asked me to wait for him for 20 min by a mcdonalds. Now I drop him off and my rating drops from 5 stars to 3.5!!! I dont think they knew they ordered select !! I dont want my rating to drop because a client is upset at the price. Please let me know if this is changeable!
> ...


with lyft yes with uber well good luck


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

That is a generic rating response. I've seen the same when I emailed about unfair ratings


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Serge Que said:


> . As we get to his house which turned out to be 7 miles from where I picked him up from, he gets out and I hear people laughing at him saying he ordered the wrong Uber. About 15 minutes later my rating drops from 5 star to 3.5!!!!?


i really dont think ratings update that fast, especially not in 15min. The whole reason they dont is because uber doesnt want you to be able to find out who rated you. also, you have to do a few trips before ratings will even show up. Like if that was your first trip, and pax rated you, it wouldnt show up until you do at least 2-3 more trips

With that being said, its pure speculation that he rated you low stars. It could have been a previous ride who had a lovely ride with you, but decided to 1 star you just for kicks....


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Lyft definitely removes unfair ratings.

I complained about two riders. One was openly abusive, cursed when I wouldn't run red lights and changed destination abruptly. They were kind a scary. Second was someone probably underage clearly using a mother's account or a bogus one. I knew they had one-starred me and wrote immediately after the ride. It took a couple of weeks for a support person to email me. She told me the riders had been contacted and "appropriate action" taken, whatever that is. She also confirmed the ratings were removed from my record. By analyzing my weekly rating reports I can see that in fact they were removed between the time they were received and the transmission of the weekly report, which means within a couple of days of each complaint.

20 points for Lyft.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> Lyft definitely removes unfair ratings.
> 
> I complained about two riders. One was openly abusive, cursed when I wouldn't run red lights and changed destination abruptly. They were kind a scary. Second was someone probably underage clearly using a mother's account or a bogus one. I knew they had one-starred me and wrote immediately after the ride. It took a couple of weeks for a support person to email me. She told me the riders had been contacted and "appropriate action" taken, whatever that is. She also confirmed the ratings were removed from my record. By analyzing my weekly rating reports I can see that in fact they were removed between the time they were received and the transmission of the weekly report, which means within a couple of days of each complaint.
> 
> 20 points for Lyft.


Thanks for sharing this. I'm 1.5 weeks-in and Uber's game is transparent, though it gets worse and worse. They have monkey's fielding chat support with canned responses and no public phone number for drivers or riders. Today I immediately contacted Chat Support and informed them that their GPS app took me 2 miles out of the way when we were already one block from the front entrance of the destination. The riders didn't say anything, they were Italian, I think... but I want to be fair with my customers so without them asking I asked Uber to correct their fare. Chat support said they would, and I asked if it's possible for a rating that is anything less than 5 stars to be omitted in this case since the GPS is at fault. I got the scripted response:

"Use a GPS when a rider doesn't have a preferred route. The most common reason riders complain is when their driver takes an inefficient route. Remember, the Uber Partner App has built-in GPS to make this as easy as possible for you!"

I said, that does not help when your GPS is at fault (and wrong so frequently I question they aren't manipulating the app to show longer routes).

Uber's response: 'Sometimes people use a map instead of GPS'.

Uh ok, I'm supposed to pull over in the middle of Atlanta, GA traffic and mess with a tiny map on my phone and get an even worse rating or get in an accident?

To hell with them. Scripted condescending bull.

*The ride in question today was tricky because there is a back entrance on the access road... and there are many businesses on the access road that are only accessible (hence the name) via that road and you have to make u-turns underneath the Interstate. Though the destination, Sam's Club, does have another entrance (not on the access road) that I would call the main entrance. Don't ever use the Uber GPS. Google is not perfect, but atleast I don't question them intentionally manipulating routes for profit.


----------



## versace582 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes I've had my rating adjusted once maybe twice a while ago. However I recently did the software update 2 weeks ago. I did a pick up and took the riders to locate a cell phone they had lost earlier in the day at the football game. The app prematurely completed the ride as if I had dropped them off so at that point when they got back in the vehicle we tried to send in a new ride request during the time that my system was not logged on as accommodating the current riders I received two ride request which I cancelled my score dropped from 4.8 to a 4.62 within a couple hours and of course by Monday I was removed from select be because it fell below 4.7. I do drive a higher line vehicle and a nicer vehicle and it's a full size SUV this select does matter to me. What even matters more is the fact that that week I did one run on Wednesday my score was a 4.77 by Friday it was at 4.82 just buy one new 5-star rating however it dropped so drastically after that one event occurred
I also got the sane generic response from every one of the people that I talked to. I've had several 5 star ratings since and it's only gone up from 4.62 to 4.64. It's simply not cost effective to operate a full size SUV without having the XL and the Select class as major options to offset even during the peak hours to make up for the same amount I would make with a select or XL class run.


----------

